# Wheel Question



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Is it possible to have 8s in the front and 9s in the rear on 18" wheels? I know high end cars do it, i.e., Corvette, Vipers and the like. Is it advantageous, dangerous, advisable, not advisable? Any input is appreciated. Thanx in advance.


----------



## Clevite 77 (Dec 21, 2004)

Nothing helpful, but this is a reason, I may consider buying an 02 camaro, if I can find a nice one under 25K, (nice as in bone stock w/ low miles)


If I were you, if they fit, I would try and go 17x9's all the way around.

8's up front, and 9's in the rear, won't allow you to rotate the tires without dismounting them off the wheel (saying that they're directional, as most/all Z rated tires are)

Also 18's vs 17's are heavier and greatly increase rotating mass


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Just looking for more understeer. The car has a bit built in. With the wider rears it will feel like a plow in the turns. That is unless you modify the suspension to match it.

You really cant do much to one end of the suspension without compensating for it on the other end and still have a balanced suspension.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the help. I was just wanting a little more dig in the rear and wider tires was my first route. I know it's a tight fit in the front with 8s. Will 9" tires fit in the well on 17" wheels with no rubbing?


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

GumbyGoat said:


> Thanks for the help. I was just wanting a little more dig in the rear and wider tires was my first route. I know it's a tight fit in the front with 8s. Will 9" tires fit in the well on 17" wheels with no rubbing?



I recall reading somewhere that 9" will not fit. 8.5' s would work but were very tight in the front. 
:cheers


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

The Car Comes With 17x8.5 Wheels. My 1st Set From Amer. Racing Were 17x9.5's And They Stuck Out To Far And Would Definetly Lead To Fender Rub. I Went With 17x8's So I Could Rotate And Not Have To Buy Tires As Well. You Could Also Go With 18's Mc2 Alloys Make A Couple Of Pretty Cool Wheels.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

BRIAN P. EWING said:


> The Car Comes With 17x8.5 Wheels. My 1st Set From Amer. Racing Were 17x9.5's And They Stuck Out To Far And Would Definetly Lead To Fender Rub. I Went With 17x8's So I Could Rotate And Not Have To Buy Tires As Well. You Could Also Go With 18's Mc2 Alloys Make A Couple Of Pretty Cool Wheels.


 Thanks for the info :cool


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

BRIAN P. EWING said:


> The Car Comes With 17x8.5 Wheels. My 1st Set From Amer. Racing Were 17x9.5's And They Stuck Out To Far And Would Definetly Lead To Fender Rub. I Went With 17x8's So I Could Rotate And Not Have To Buy Tires As Well. You Could Also Go With 18's Mc2 Alloys Make A Couple Of Pretty Cool Wheels.


The car comes with 17X8s.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

BRIAN P. EWING said:


> The Car Comes With 17x8.5 Wheels. My 1st Set From Amer. Racing Were 17x9.5's And They Stuck Out To Far And Would Definetly Lead To Fender Rub. I Went With 17x8's So I Could Rotate And Not Have To Buy Tires As Well. You Could Also Go With 18's Mc2 Alloys Make A Couple Of Pretty Cool Wheels.


The car comes with 17X8s.

And why do all the words in your posts start with capital letters?


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

YEP YOUR RIGHT THEY ARE 17X8'S....SORRY. As Far As The Capital Letters Go "djdub" Maybe It's Personal Preference This Is Still America And I Don't Think I'm Breaking Any Forum Rules.


----------



## hm3to1stlt (Nov 8, 2004)

three cheers for captial letters.....................................


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

hm3to1stlt said:


> three cheers for captial letters.....................................


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

No, you aren't breaking any laws, just a lot of grammar rules, that's all. If you prefer looking ignorant, then have at it.


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Wow....capital Letters Mean I'm Ignorant. Must Be The Same As Using Commas Throughout Your Sentences. Besides if capital letter use stresses anyone out then your therapy sessions must be lengthy and rather frequent. So in order to ease your already stressful lifes i'll do my best to refrain from the use of capital letters.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

WOW!!! How, Did, We, Go, From, Wheels To, Capital, Letters, And Commas,,,??? Picky, Picky, Picky!!!!!!!  My GTO didn't come equipped with Capital Letters or Commas!!!!! But it did come with 17x8" wheels!!! :lol:


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

Ease up the red bull people, you need some stress relief. I had trouble with the AR (brother is a rep), and went with Veloche chromes. 17's.


----------



## IOUNIX (Nov 18, 2004)

djdub said:


> The car comes with 17X8s.
> 
> And why do all the words in your posts start with capital letters?



What are you, an English teacher????


----------

